# Display a list of lendable books, on Amazon or Kindle?



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a way either on Amazon or the Kindle to easily display a list of books with lending enabled?  Currently I am having to click the Actions drop-down on the Amazon library screen to see if lending is enabled, or look at the product details for each individual book on Amazon, and it's time consuming.  THX


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

That's the only way I know to do it. I've created a lending list at Goodreads and am trying to keep it up to dated but I had to go through each of those books at Amazon to do it. You're more than welcome to look at that, it might help you with some of yours... http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/4602801-susan?shelf=kindle-books-to-lend

I haven't added any new books in the last week, so it's a little bit out of date.

Here's the lendable books I've already loaned out... http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/4602801-susan?shelf=kindle-books-already-loaned


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

This is one of my few dislikes about the Kindle.  They made a big deal about this feature and then make it extremely hard to figure out if the book is lendable or not, and few mainstream books are lendable.  

But in answer to OP's question, I have not figured out a better way than what you describe.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

If I were trying to track this, I'd set up a collection for lendables on my K & add them as I buy them.
Thanks, Sebat, for the link to your list!


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks.  Good idea about creating a collection and adding to it as I go; I hadn't thought of that. Luckily I am in the early stages (just got the Kindle and don't have an enormous amount of books yet) so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------

